# Наше творчество > Сам себе режиссер >  Школа видеомонтажа

## Старый Гуслик

У нас есть режиссёрско-операторские темы и народ там довольно активно делится опытом. Но иногда очень нужен совет по видеомонтажу. Может быть специалисты заглянут сюда и ответят на вопросы начинающих?

Я, например, столкнулся с проблемой и не могу её решить исключительно из-за нехватки знаний и опыта. Времени на доскональное изучение не хватает, порой нужно чтобы знающий человек просто подсказал: Сделай вот так!

проблема:

из разрозненных кусочков видео в формате DVD собрать сюжет и озвучить его. В наличии - старенькая прорамма Vegas -4  и Windows Media Maker. ПОскольку с аудио работаю в Вегасе, выбрал его. Перевёл файлы в avi, собрал в Вегасе, подложил звук. При рендеринге сохраняется только 9 минут из общей длины в 17 минут. Перепробовал всякие варианты сохранения, не помогло. Галочки никакой нет, что рендер только до маркера или ещё чего-то. Наверное дело в настройках.

Подскажите, пожалуйста, если кто пользуется пусть и поздними версиями Вегаса (7,8,9) - какие настройки ставить при создании нового файла и при сохранении ( если можно - со скриншотами). Видеоурок по Вегас 7 что-то не помог....Торможу, может..

Заранее - спасибо!

----------


## Torpedon

А у вас файловая система, случайно, не FAT32?

----------


## Старый Гуслик

НЕТ

----------


## V.Kostrov

> При рендеринге сохраняется только 9 минут из общей длины в 17 минут.


Остановка происходит на стыке? Если на стыке, то возможно следующий кадр в непотребном формате (допустим, МП2 с переменным битрейтом). Вегас особо не знаю, но сталкивался с подобным, когда рендерил в Пиннакле. Решение проблемы: Пересчитать кадры по отдельности и потом уже соединить.

----------


## Старый Гуслик

Владимир - спасибо! Я примерно к этой мысли подошёл уже..Дело в ом, что всё изначально было в ДВД-юшном формате, я в AVI перевёл и начал резать, т.к. сюжеты были перепутаны изначально. И вроде бы не должно быть разных форматов, хотя в процессе работы я, безусловно, мог накосячить по незнанию. Может быть сами стыки как-то не совпадают? Резал - как обычную аудиодорожку, перетаскивал вручную. Уж не знаю.- может попробовать где попроще требования - Windows Movie.. Явно же, где-то что-то нажал, переключил.. И работы завал - вот только час назад скачал видеоурок по Вегасу 8. ПОка ещё разберусь... пасибо за внимание...

----------


## overload

*Старый Гуслик*,
 А ты в АВИ переводил - в какой и чем?
И вообще... можно взять VOB (думаю, если длина 14 минут, то VOB на диске один... или ты выдёргивал где-нить с серёдки?) и тупо переименовать расширение .VOB на .mpg. После такого харакири обычные монтажки начинают видеть VOB-ы.
Просто Воб - это контейнер, основа которого - видеофайл в формате MPEG-2.

----------


## Старый Гуслик

На столе у меня XilsoftVideoConverter  и Avs Video Converter - кажется последним и конвертировал. а что AVI разные бывают - правда, не знал! Про исходник: 8 мм киноплёнка в московской студии переведена на DVD. Из 60 - минутного файла  вырезал нужный сюжет, потом и его пришлось резать, т.к. было склеено в студии не в хронологическом порядке. Делал всё по аналогии с аудиофайлами. Стыковка - без переходов, потому что не научился и в 4 Вегасе их может и нет. ПОпробую всё сначала.

----------


## overload

В Вегасе они есть, переходы.
Но они необязательны... как раз раньше избегали (да и сейчас в киношном процессе избегают) всяких этих красотеней, клеили встык.
Есть AVI, который ещё МПЕГ 4 называют - жатка. В него лучше не конвертить (а, думаеццо, ты именно в него и конвертил, отсюда вся бага). Все эти Ксилисофты-Авсы - они в DV AVI как раз и не умеют конвертить, они заточены под обратное: сжать большой файл, чтоб на болвана больше влезло.

----------


## Рыжая Скво

*Старый Гуслик*,Может в просчете ошибка?!
Саш, а ты сам просчет как ведешь?  Мои опыты с 7 и 9 вегасом...

* если можно - со скриншотами* НИззяяаааа! Не умею!

1.  Просчитать как: 

2.  Имя файла - даю и копирую!
    Тип файла: *Video for Windows(avi)*
    Template: = *NTSC DV *  или *PAL DV*  

от него перехожу в 

3. Custom Settings - Video for Windows

4. Сразу в настройки звука - 32 000!!!!

5. Только потом в верхней строке меняем нами заданный Template: = *NTSC DV *    на  имя файла (наша копия)

Дважды закрепляем результат (окошко вверху + ОК)

6. Выносит на первую страницу - ВСЕ! Сохранить! Только папку не забыть подготовить!

Вдруг поможет......

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Есть AVI, который ещё МПЕГ 4 называют - жатка.


А что с жаткой?! Иногда в него тоже лезу -обещают высокий процент сохранности,
при малом весе - мне в ютуб самое оно! Хотя и во весь экран обычному глазу не видно разницы...

----------


## overload

Сквоша, для монтажа нельзя конвертить в минималку!
Кстати... а с какого перепугу звук у тебя 32 000???
44 100 надо!
Хотя надо сперва файл просмотреть в проге для информации - например, в VideoInspector. ХЗ, как тот DVD делали... может, там как раз звук в 32 выставляли, потом файл конвертился в стандартных установках (где 44 100) и от этого нестыкач.
Хотя стандартные установки DVD - вроде как 48 000. Именно... а конверт идёт в 44100... вот она где, бага.

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> для монтажа нельзя конвертить в минималку


Перевожу в финале для ютуба  :Aga:  



> Кстати... а с какого перепугу звук у тебя 32 000???


Попочитала! :eek:  Делаю, как научили в одной из программ.... для чайникоффф  :Ha: :biggrin:
Попытаюсь понять чего ты там мне написал. Бум учиться. Бум! :Aga:

----------


## Старый Гуслик

Не очень понял про звук. Автоматом при сохранении стот48000, у меня файл озвучки естесственно 44100,16 bit...Но ведь он весь фильм работает, а сохраняется только полфильма...
Ира, я проверю и напишу как по твоим установкам сохранилось...

----------


## Старый Гуслик

PS Сколько аудиодорожек может быть под таймлайном? У меня примерно до того места по которое сохраняется видео - идёт одна дорожка, а потом добавлена ещё одна. Если только там wave вместо mp3 попал - влияет или нет?

----------


## overload

В Вегасе? Вроде нет, не влияет.
Мне кажется, дело в неверной перекодировке всё же.
Попробуй Canopus ProCoder, честная программа.
Если времени не жалко - ставь там двухпроходное кодирование, качество будет выше. Ну, и Producer Quality в настройках.

----------


## Старый Гуслик

Перекодировал Cannopusom. Всё заново склеил. Переозвучил. Рендер в avi. Все мои плееры показывают только полфильма. Перевожу в DVD и пишу на болванку - вижу полную версию. Что -то с головой.....

В DVD кодировал ASV Converter-ом, триальным. Появляется баннер периодически. Ну это ещё можно пережить....

----------


## overload

А как склеивал?
И перекодировал как?
Я всегда выбираю в DVD заглавный IFO-файл для перекодировки, фильм весь кодируется, потом режу его в монтажке. Косяков не бывает обычно.
Чего-то у тебя явно там не то...

----------


## Старый Гуслик

Как клею? Делаю большой зум, посередине между нужными кадрами split (разрезаю) и отодвинув правую часть файла вставляю нужный кусок, стараюсь чтобы расстояние между основным и вставленным фрагментом было равным. Т.е. всё по аналогии с аудио, ведь с видео дела не имел раньше. Кодирую почти наобум, ведь не знаю тонкостей. Просто даю команду: из avi в DVD. А вот какой DVD и с какими параметрами - тёмный лес...

----------


## overload

Так...
Попробуем всё сначала и пофайлово-побуквенно. Как я понял, ситуёвина следующая.
Если я где-то ошибся - поправляй.

*1. У тебя есть* DVD-диск с видео (в DVD-шном формате, то есть - подразумевается, что на нём есть папка VIDEO_TS с файлами в формате VOB и несколькими дополнительными файлами).
*2. Задача:* из всего материала надо выделить только часть, смонтировать всё это в одну дорогу в монтажной программе (Вегас-4) и подложить свою звуковую дорогу (или её часть).
*3. Всё это дело* в итоге записать на пустую болванку, чтобы получился DVD-диск.

У меня алгоритмов подобной работы - два: один проще, второй посложнее.

*Первый вариант* требует установленной на компе *монтажки Pinnacle* версии не ниже 9.4 - этой никакого кодировщика не нужно, она сама вытаскивает из DVD материал, перекодирует его в файл MPEG-2 дивидишного качества и далее позволяет делать с ним что хочешь. Для этого там есть специальная команда - "Импортировать файлы DVD-видео". Обычно я перекодирую весь фильм целиком. Проще всё чохом конвертнуть, чем потом копаться с проблемами. А подержать пару часов на компе фильм в 4 гигабайта, по-моему, не так страшно. Кроме того, Пинакль сам и DVD смастерит. Самый удачный выбор для таких вот работ. Именно для этого он у меня и стоит на компе (ну там, может, кое-какой простенький монтажик сделать на скорую руку).

*Второй вариант* - конвертнуть DVD каким-то иным кодером (например, Канопусом) в файл, понятный для моей монтажки. Я пользуюсь Премьером, "вчистую" он понимает только файлы DV AVI (хоть и переваривает MPEG, MOV и прочее, но дорогу с такими файлами надо перед работой просчитывать, дополнительное неудобство). И, хоть результирующий файл DV AVI с полностью переконвертированного DVD может занимать гигов 25, я места обычно на компе не жалею: файл потом я выкину, а от геморроя с выпадением кадров и прочим расхождением параметров - избавляюсь.

Есть ещё *третий вариант*. Он основывается на том, что файлы VOB на DVD-видеодиске - это контейнеры, основное содержимое которых - собственно, файлы MPEG-2 в дивидишном качестве. Следовательно, если сменить расширение .VOB на .mpg - монтажка "увидит" этот файл именно как МПЕГ (то есть, "увидит" только его видео-аудио-составляющие). Процесс происходит так: я копирую на жёсткий диск всю папку VIDEO_TS с DVD-болванки, в получившейся папке ищу файлы .VOB, затем у каждого меняю расширение .VOB на .mpg (для этого в "Свойствах папки" Панели управления компьютером должна быть снята галочка с функции "Скрывать расширения зарегистрированных типов файлов", иначе расширение ты просто не увидишь) - и получаешь файлы MPEG-2, с которыми монтажка уже может работать.

В процессе мыслеизливания закралась одна мысль: может, Вегас у тебя или триальный, или плохо... гм... вылеченный, что он так себя нехорошо ведёт?..

----------


## Старый Гуслик

СПасибо, Игорь... С Pinnacle пока заморочки...Попробовал по другому в последний раз: DVD видео перевёл в AVI , установил Vegas 8 Pro, смонитовали озвучил заново, с переходами, титрами... Дал команду пересчитать и записать на диск. Он выдал вот такую бяку в которой я опять ни фига не понял..

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1440263.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## overload

Невосстановимая ошибка: ошибка импорта плагином m2tsplug.dll - декодер шахнит.
Такс... У тебя в компе стоит какая-нибудь сволочь типа K-Lite Codec Pack?
Если да - сноси её нах. У тебя идёт конфликт кодеков, я так понимаю.
ЗЫ: хрена проект... NTSC, без полей, звук 44 100 - и 32 бита с плавающей точкой... изначально, мне кацца, настройки проекта какие-то... не такие.
Хотя я ХЗ, Вегас не знаю совсем.

----------


## igord

Да, нет, Игорёх, не в Вегасе дело. Действительно для 44100  32 бита многовато!!! Для 44100 стандарт - 16...

----------


## igord

Саш! Я вот специально для Ирихи скачивал, думаю и тебе пригодится:  http://files.mail.ru/3J6WI0

Это видеоуроки по Вегасу на РУССКОМ!!!

----------


## overload

Игорянь, стандарт да, 16. Однако многие программы (не только видео, но и аудио) ведут собственный, внутренний пересчёт именно в такой битности.
Я просто ещё чего подумал. Обычный стандарт DVD у нас - PAL. А вот Вегас по умолчанию (если ничего не менять) всегда открывает новый проект в NTSC.
Теперь прикинь... весь материал в Пале (25 кадров, 720х576), а проект - в 30-ти кадрах\секунда, да и размер кадра другой...
Может, поэтому такая хрень получается.
Гусля, попробуй создать новый пустой проект, но настройки в нём выбрать ПАЛовские - 25 кадров в секунду, размер 720х576.

----------


## Старый Гуслик

пробую..... если прорендерится в avi  нормально, попробую просто пробу со звуком сделать например в Windows Movie... ТО, что настройки в Вегасе свои - да. Звук поставил 44100/16 - он опять требует 48..Вроде справился, заставил сохранить с моими требованиями. Как убрать чёрные поля - ищу в настройках методом тыка. Пинакл -сволочь! Скачал кучу версий - ни одна толком не ставится - кряки битые почему-то...Игорь дал уроки скачать - там пароль требуют на самораспаковке...  А K-Lite  кодека на компе нет, хотя я был уверен, что эта хрень у меня присутствует...плохо быть тёмным.....

----------


## overload

Чёрные поля - если проект 16х9 показывается в окне 4х3.
Или же - если размер кадра по NTSC (720х480), а проект - ПАЛёвый. Тогда тоже полосы, но - уже.

----------


## Рыжая Скво

От полей вручную можно избавиться - в конце видеодорожки окошко (ПАНОРАМА/ОБРЕЗКА ФРАГМЕНТА)
Кликаем и выбираем границы и пропорции рамки... Иногда по маякам оставляю десятую часть того, что было на экране.....

*igord*,
 :Oj: Спасибо! У меня все скачалось  :Aga:

----------


## igord

> Игорь дал уроки скачать - там пароль требуют на самораспаковке...


Саш, мож у тя вирус какой???
Нет там никаких паролей...




> А K-Lite кодека на компе нет, хотя я был уверен, что эта хрень у меня присутствует


Может пакет ACEMegacodek??

----------


## igord

> igord,
> Спасибо! У меня все скачалось


Ирих, ну, хоть полезно тебе???
Или это уже пройденный этап??

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Или это уже пройденный этап??


Ты знаешь, глаз задержался на паре уроков и еще несколько приемов отложились в мозгу - пригодятся! 
Во времена когда открывалось впервые все было сложно и невозможно, а сейчас просто : О, спасибо что напомнили! Где-то так. 
 И действительно - СПАСИБО!

----------


## Старый Гуслик

Установил более менее устойчиво Вегас 7 (ну, без глюков мы не можем, поэтому он написал, что не контачит Менеджер данных). В очередной раз всё собрал-озвучил, при просчёте указал все PAL-овские дела, звук 44 100/16, сохранил в AVI. ПОлучилось на 4 с минусом - но!!! - всё полностью. Поскольку съёмка производилась 32 года назад на бытовую 8-мм кинокамеру, сразу выявились обычные любительские недостатки - дрожание рук, нечёткость изображения и такой дефект как микс - когда на одну и ту же плёнку (без засветки) снимали 2 разных сюжета. Теперь буду изгаляться - искать, кк убрать дрожание. Вроде плагин такой существует..  
Про вирусы - AVAST, Dr.Web,AVZ - ничего не находят, но дрянь явно сидит. Всё идёт к форматированию д.С и переустановке ОС..
Про скриншот: Ира, на верхнем ряду твоей клавы в правой части обычно, есь клавиша Print или Prt Sc Sys Rq. Когда на мониторе видишь картинку, которую хочешь сохр. как скриншот - нажми на эту клавишу. Потом через Пуск/Все программы/Стандартные - находишь программу Print,  она с Виндой обычно идёт, если при установке ОС её не выкинули - она есть.  Открываешь эту прогу, команда Правка/Вставить - на рабочем поле появляется снимок экрана (screenshot) - нажимаешь Сохранить и выбираешь формат. Всё....

PS При просмотре во весь экран монитора выявляется такая штука как " зернистость"  - в некоторых эпизодах и слишком большая яркость.

----------


## overload

Против тряски есть плагин *Mercally*.
А зернистость-мернистость - это плёнка (не забывай, какой размер кадра был на 8-мм плёночке!)
При оцифровке, конечно, артефакты.
Плёнку же знаешь как в цифру переводят в основном? Дают с проектора на просветный экран, а напротив экрана ставят камкордер.
Есссно, какчество и переэкспозиция.
Профессиональный перевод в цифру делается не так и стоит дорого. Есть специальные аппараты. Это - только на киностудиях.

----------


## Старый Гуслик

Игорь, подскажи, пожалуйста, а как редактировать Яркость/Контрастность на отдельных участках внутри смонтированного к записи  проекта?

----------


## overload

Разрезаешь клип в двух местах, к выделенной отрезаной части применяешь фильтр коррекции.

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Разрезаешь клип в двух местах, к выделенной отрезаной части применяешь фильтр коррекции.


А переходы потом как?:eek:




> Яркость/Контрастность на отдельных участках


Открываю видеоэффекты. Загоняю нужный эффект на дорожку.  
Шкала и маяки - не знаю как они в жизни называются, позволяют изменять наши эффекты в любом месте не зависимо от длинны нашего кинА....  
 На одну видеодорожку можно бросить несколько эффектов (контраст,баланса цвета...)и регулировать их одновременно. 
Все они на шкале отражаются :Aga: 

Пошла с скриншотами разбираться  :Ha:

----------


## overload

Тык если там встык - какие нафинг переходы....
Ну, можно, конечно, монтажными точками на таймлайне.
Первый способ груб, но прост, второй - точен, но геморроен.

----------


## Рыжая Скво

НАУЧИЛАСЬ!!!!!!
ГУСЛИКАМ - УРА! УРА! УРА!!! - Ну и Юрке маму тожА  :Aga: 

1) - ЭФФЕКТ ФРАГМЕНТА
2) - Сами эффекты
Чего обозвала маяками -  видно :biggrin::cool:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1496457.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> какие нафинг переходы..


я не про стыковку кадров, а про подачу этого эффекта - а если нам отдельных вспышек не надо? пытаюсь понять, как выглядеть будут примененные 
эффекты на отдально взятом  куске? или их гасить вначале и конце - теми же мая... монтажными точками?

 Вариант, когда в промышленных масштабах видео штампуют - может и так сойдет. 
А 32-х летнее... свое родное, для себя любимого.... маяками... монтажными точками НАДО!

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Как убрать чёрные поля - ищу в настройках методом тыка.


Саш, картинки, благо научил, покажу - вдруг пригодится....

1)  Панорама/Обрезка фрагмента
2)  Важная штука - фиксация отношения сторон - когда она отменена,мы можем сами задать отношение! :Aga:  
Если сделаем это на первом кадре и зафиксируем - все кино пойдет в заданных нами рамках.
3)  Маяками фиксируем новое положение (если изменяем). От маяка до маяка картинко изменяется плавно - это сам вегас вегасит  :Aga: 
4)  Точки, с помощью которых меняем размеры экрана.
5)  Поля по-умолчанию. От них можно избавится - слегка съев верх и низ- если пропорции не менять. А можно, оставив пропорции, 
выделять только нужную часть на экране (вторая картинка, как пример)

[IMG]http://*********ru/1489281.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/1460609.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Старый Гуслик

угу.....столько информации....Спасибо. буду разбираться.
Ещё вопрос - 1. что такое квантизация  в аудио я знаю, а в видео -как это сформулировать точнее? 2. При монтаже видео обнаружил, что в двух эпизодах появились чёрные кадры, которых раньше не было. Оригинал не затронут и кадры никакие не пропали, яркость в этих участках я не убирал...Благополучно вырезал и всё. Не могу пока понять на каком этапе это получилось и что я делал в тот момент..    Ира,если ещё найдёшь время между укладкой чемоданов - пожалуйста, сделай скриншоты поэтапные сохранения фильма - чтоб я параметры уточнил..

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> появились чёрные кадры


У меня такое тоже случалось - объяснения не нашла - знатокам буду благодарна!  :Aga: 




> сделай скриншоты поэтапные сохранения фильма


Попробую  :Aga: 

Сань, из того, чего намудрила выше, хоть что-нибудь пригодилось???

*overloadУ, - не сердиться!*   :Ha:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

1.
ФАЙЛ.
ПРОСЧИТАТЬ КАК.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1489340.jpg[/IMG]

2.
1) Выбираем папку назначения
2) Даем имя нашему файлу (копирую, чтоб потом не ошибиться)
3) Выбираем тип ( в 7 Вегасе был всегда PAL DV)

[IMG]http://*********ru/1488316.jpg[/IMG]

3. Ну.... тут видно - выбрала и пошла в настройки  :Aga: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1475004.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Рыжая Скво

4) В новом окне - видим одинаковые значения? 
Пока не трогаем. Идем звук настраивать...

[IMG]http://*********ru/1450428.jpg[/IMG]


5) 
Эту картинку имеем, когда на звук кликнули. Вызываем окошко настроек -меня где-то научили выставлять 32... тут в теме получила 
по ушам:biggrin: попробовала оставить 48! Небо не разверзлось. Так и будем делать! Только после этого -

1 - вставляем имя нашего файла в нашем случае *Полинская и Титов* (интересно, им икается?) и даже без каких-то там *avi*!!!

2 и 3 - подтверждаем желаемое :biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1456572.jpg[/IMG]

6) 
ФИНАЛ и ТУШ!!!!
После нашего последнего ОК! имеем последнее окошко. Имя закрепилось! :Aga:  СОХРАНЯЕМ! и идем пить пиво (я успеваю котлетки перевернуть):biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1463743.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Рыжая Скво

ЕЩЕ ОДНА ПОЛЕЗНАЯ ШТУКА (не забываем, что коменты дает странная домохозяйка...блин, чуть не сказала бешенная...:biggrin: ну... вы меня поняли:cool:)

[IMG]http://*********ru/1478064.jpg[/IMG]
Вот такие графики нарисовала.... Тут заложена звуковая дорожка, но принцип тот же.
 Видео дорожка. Есть фрагмент,  в котором надо добавить эффект. Бросили его на дорожку. 
Ставим два маяка. Первый - откуда эффект будет начинаться, второй - где закончится - это чтоб границы знать! 
Все! Внутри все что пожелаем - полозки нам помогут! На графиках - как примерно может выглядеть рисунок эффекта....

Еще один момент: наши монтажные точки спокойно отменяются правой клавишей мыши + удалить! Проблемно было когда этого не знаешь....

----------


## Старый Гуслик

Ира, всё что ты выложила - большая помощь! Спасибо! Разбираюсь!

----------


## overload

Эх, Вегас-Шмегас...
Мне даже и помочь нечем. Нету у меня этой проги и никогда её не юзал... :frown:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

*overload*,
Жжжжжаль, жаль, жаль..... Ну да ладно.
На столе лежит  *Sony Sound Forge 8.0.* - так, полазиа по ней.
Основные моменты понятны, но так же просчитать проект и всяко-разно пока темный лес - может ее кто-ибудь знает???!

----------


## overload

Э, Сквош, ты чё...
Фордж - это *АУДИОРЕДАКТОР*!!!!!!!
Никакого просчёта видео он не делает. Он вытаскивает *ЗВУК* и с ним работает.
И сохраняет - только *звук*!!!

----------


## Рыжая Скво

Ну. Я и говорю - со звуком не умею работать. 
Сколько материала не пересмотрела - не знаю, как в Вегасе сделать звуковой эффект: ускорить, замедлить... 
при этом не изменить длины дорожки....Помнишь, как на советских магнитофонах - три положения рычажка звука.
Поэтому добралась до *Sony Sound Forge*  - уже с дорожкой разобралась худо бедно, но как вывести полученый звук? 
Та же история, что и у Гуслика, только тут. :Aga:  :Ha:

----------


## overload

Звук с видео можно сохранить как аудиодорогу.
Не знаю, как в Вегасе, а в Премьере это Export-Audio.
Потом пихаешь этот кусок в Фордж, делаешь с ним чё надо и сохраняешь как аудиофайл.
Потом в Вегасе его импортируешь и вставляешь на место прежнего.
Кстати, что Вегас, что Фордж - одного поля ягоды. В Вегасе должна быть функция экспорта и редакции звука в Фордж (если Фордж стоит в системе).

----------


## Рыжая Скво

Нашла, чего хочу примерно... :biggrin:

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqMKO...eature=related*

Знаю, что Вегас и Фордж совместимы. Умею выделить дорожку звуковую и загнать ее из Вегаса в Фордж. 
Получаю там желаемый эффект - при выводе остаюсь со старым... чего-то упускаю значит.... :Ha:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

Так-с... Открыла. Запустила музыку и.... не помню как я там скорость меняла.... упс...
(заламывает руки, плачет, убегает...) :biggrin:

----------


## Александр Зорин

*Рыжая Скво*

Для отправки аудио в Sound Forge нужно использовать функцию 
*"КОПИРОВАТЬ В Sound Forge"* 
Правой кнопкой мыши по аудио треку и выбрать этот пункт в меню.
После работы с файлом в редакторе Sound Forge нажать *"сохранить"*.

К сожалению, Вегаса под рукой нет, а то бы сказал точно...


Для изменения скорости в Sound Forge можно воспользоваться:

Process - Time Stretch

Поменять скорость и тоннальность:

Effects - Pitch Band (рисуете график по своему усмотрению)


Если просто тональность:

Effects - Pitch Shift

----------


## Рыжая Скво

*dk.vodnik*,
Пока не поняла - буду пытаться понять  :Aga: :biggrin: 
Только надо на встречу Белгородскую съездить и вернуться... числа 17-го и начну :biggrin: 
А Вам, *dk.vodnik*, спасибо! Не пропадайте!  :smile:

----------


## Александр Зорин

*Рыжая Скво*

Да куда ж я денусь! Я же тут давно, только ник другой был и аккаунт...  :Aga: 
Я работаю и с Вегасом, и с Форжем, так что чем-то смогу помочь.

----------


## Рыжая Скво

*dk.vodnik*,
 Вот это здоооорово!!! Гуслик, ты слышишь?!
Вернусь - освежу свои знания, а потом буду задавать вопросы  :Aga: :biggrin:
Прощаюсь пока. Пора спать - завтра трудный день...

----------


## Александр Зорин

*Рыжая Скво*

Только учтите, у меня все программы на английском...
Так что все функции, пункты меню и т.д. я буду писать так, 
как они называются по английски. :smile:
И ещё... Я написал, что работаю с программами, но это не значит
что я знаю их как свои пять пальцев! Это тоже учтите. :biggrin:
Ну а что знаю, то естественно подскажу, расскажу и научу.
Просто не слишком обольщайтесь на мой счёт!  :Aga:

----------


## LINSLI

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Игорь. В этом разделе я человек новый, и мне хочется здесь застрять. Темки своей нет так как нечего пока выставить, но уже хочется. У меня вопрос... Может кто знает как сделать в Вегасе( у меня 8-й) такую штуку. На основном фоне допустим съёмка берега, а на нем появляется текст к примеру море и в этом тексте другое видео типа рыбки плавают под водой.
Как сделать с помощью фотошопа и After Effects знаю, но это так гиморойно, хотя думаю, что там тоже всё элементарно...А в Вегасе мне кажется что это ещё проще. Спасибо за внимание, может тоже смогу помочь чем-то.

----------


## Александр Зорин

*LINSLI*

Могу предложить следующий способ.

Сначала нам нужно сделать буквы с рыбками внутри.
Создаём два видео трека. На верхнем - текст, а на нижнем "рыбки".
Я взял вместо "рыбок" просто синий фон.
В настройках трека с текстом выбираем "Multiply (Mask)"
После этого наши буквы будут маской для трека с видео.
Это всё равно, если бы мы вырезали эти буквы в чёрном листе бумаги,
и закрыли этим листом видео с "рыбками". И тогда сквозь эти прорезанные буквы мы бы это видео видели.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1443097.jpg[/IMG]

Отрендерим это видео в видео файл.

Теперь будем накладывать эти буквы с "рыбками" внутри на видео с морем.

Опять же, создаём два видео трека. На верхнем наши буквы с "рыбками",
на нижнем видео с морем. Теперь нам нужно убрать чёрный фон на треке с буквами. Для это воспользуемся плагином *Chroma Keyer*
Подключим это плагин к треку с буквами. Откроем его, выберем пипетку и щёлкнем по чёрному фону. Фон исчез. С помощью ползунков настроек добьёмся наилучшего результата, когда и фона не видно и буквы отчётливы.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1471768.jpg[/IMG]

Вот у нас и получилось видео с морем и на фоне этого видео буквы со "своим" видео с "рыбками" внутри.

*P'S Наверное можно сделать и по другому...*

----------


## Александр Зорин

*LINSLI*

Игорь, вот сделал на скорую руку *Буквы с "рыбками"*
Ты такой эффект хотел?

----------


## LINSLI

dk.vodnik, спасибо тебе огромное! Видео посмотрел да это то что хотел. Этот способ намного удобнее и быстрее чем делал я. Сейчас будем пробовать....
Мне тоже кажется что есть способ и без рендеринга сделать..., но пока начну делать так. Ещё раз спасибо!  :Ok:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

*overload*,
 Игорек, давай-ка еще раз на трезвую голову. :biggrin:
Файлы из камеры выглядят так. При чем первый - длиной 8 минут. После Вегаса и просчета тип файла меняется с *фильм* на *видеозапись,*
а размер имеем уже 1,6 гигов. Так чего нам с ним делать? С типом и размером? Потребности - запихнуть в ютуб с наименьшей потерей качества.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1443917.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## overload

Ириш,
просчёт в Вегасе имеет какие-нить настройки?
MOV можно Квиктаймом перекодировать, например, в MPEG4.
Я для Инета обычно сжимаю в *WMV* - или своим Премьером (если фильм резаный и монтированный), а если просто файл - то Canopus ProCoder.
Просто обычно для Винды файл MOV расценивается как фильм Квиктайма. А вот AVI, например - как видеозапись. В принципе, на эту классификацию внимания можно не обращать - если знаешь расширения.

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> просчёт в Вегасе имеет какие-нить настройки?


Игорь, посмотри 42 сообщение - там видно  :Aga: 
Разбираюсь.
АбАлдеть - 9 вегас видит формат *фильм!*!!! Можно прям в первозданном виде засовывать на рабочий стол!!!! :eek:

----------


## Старый Гуслик

Вернулись. Соображают. Молодцы! С возвращением! :Pivo:  :flower:

----------


## zetta6

А у меня такая проблема : при выводе фильма из Премьера через 3й канопус в формате m2v вторая часть фильма просто начинает дергаться.Раньше такого не было.Причем дергается не во всех проигрывателях на компе. Но при переводе на dvd формат через Лаб про в любом случае видео дергается. От чего такое может быть?

----------


## Старый Гуслик

ПОнадобилось переконвертировать FLV в AVI. Movavi Converter даже крякнутый оказался демо-версией с баннером на конечном файле. ПОпробовал ещё какие-то "FLV в AVI" - то же самое... Есть ли какая-то универсальная прога, которая сконвертирует без этих гадостей?

----------


## overload

*zetta6*,
 У тебя, часом, не стоит пакет переходов xPlode от Canopus?
Этот пакет может создавать подобные дёрганья.
Попробуй перевести в m2v обычным Адоб Медиа Энкодером.
Наконец, Канопус любит, когда в системе стоят свои кодеки. Установи Canopus DV Codec, в Сети он есть, бесплатен. Однако чаще всего основная причина дёрганья в Премьере - это xPlode.

*Старый Гуслик*,
 может, "неправильно" устанавливаешь? :smile:

----------


## Petruxa

*Рыжая Скво*,
 для ускорения или замедления видео и звука используйте
правую кнопку [IMG]http://*********ru/1538128m.jpg[/IMG] изменить скорость можно от -100 до +300 %
[IMG]http://*********ru/1526864m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Старый Гуслик

> может, "неправильно" устанавливаешь?



- Неправильные проги скачиваю, Игорь... Добрый человек прислал мне вчера те же программы, только правильно крякнутые - оказалось, что всё может работать и дело не в адекватности моей личности, в которой я уже начинал сомневаться :biggrin:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> и дело не в адекватности моей личности


Скажешь тоже :biggrin:



> для ускорения или замедления видео и звука


Последовала примеру. Линия коррекционная (без понятия как называется:biggrin:)
появляется на видеодорожке  :Aga:  изменяется от-100 до +300%  :Aga:  но распространяется эта штука скоростная только на видео :frown: 
звук при очень быстрых дяденьках и тетеньках остается первозданным... воть.... :Ha:

----------


## Александр Зорин

*Рыжая Скво*

Что бы замедлить или сделать быстрее видео СО ЗВУКОМ:

1. Подводите мышку к краю клипа, так, если бы вы хотели его укоротить
или сделать длинее. (Вместо курсора появляется квадратик со стрелочкой внутри)

2. Нажимаете CTRL (под квадратиком появляется волнистая линия) и ЛЕВУЮ
кнопочку мыши и тащите край:
Влево (клип уменьшается) - скорость воспроизведения увеличивается.
Вправо (клип увеличивается) - скорость воспроизведения уменьшается.

К стати, если немного увеличить скорость видео, наложить эффект старой плёнки,
вставить соответствующую музыку (пианино) и сделать титры, то 
получится как старинное чёрно-белое немое кино!

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Что бы замедлить или сделать быстрее видео СО ЗВУКОМ:


Хороший эффект - точно буду использовать! Спасибо!!!! 
Но нужного звукового изменения все равно не получается - народ просто быстро-быстро или медлено поет. 
Есть одна стрелочка - вот с ней да, получается! Когда-то, по незнанию, я замутила проект... собрала его 
как смогла под знаком обозначенной ускоренности.. каково же было мое удивление, 
когда после просчета оказалось, что звук имеет первоначальный вид :frown:

Вот эта противная штука - *как закрепить получаемый эффект????????????*
Изначально скорость 1!  Установите больше: 1,4-1,5.... это то, что мне нужно.... :Ha: 

[IMG]http://*********org/645340m.jpg[/IMG]





> К стати, если немного увеличить скорость видео, наложить эффект старой плёнки,
> вставить соответствующую музыку (пианино) и сделать титры, то 
> получится как старинное чёрно-белое немое кино!


Ага, я это уже поняла - недавно спасала симпатичную песню со встречи музыкантов - там должно было быть несимпатичное, 
плохо снятое, дерганое видео... наложила пару эффектов - поняла как сделать "старое кино", ага, ускоренности здесь не хватает... 

Кстати, а где можно музыку а-ля " тапер на работе" подыскать???

----------


## Александр Зорин

А!
Тебе, Ир, нужно чтоб было быстрее и голос как у лилипутиков?!
То есть нужно его поднять питчем, да?

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> чтоб было быстрее и голос как у лилипутиков?!


:biggrin: :Aga:  только не факт, что быстрее! Иногда лилипутский голос получается при сохранении длины 
дорожки (значит скорость та же остается, на сколько я понимаю)

Во... сообщение 51:




> Нашла, чего хочу примерно...

----------


## Александр Зорин

Неважно.

Если нужно просто поднять, то подключаешь к
аудио треку эффект PITCH SHIFT.
У тебя же стоит Sound Forge?
Можешь взять его эфект.
Подключается просто:
Щёлкаешь на аудио треке (там где громкость) зелёненький значок TRACK FX,
открывается окошко с подключенными плагинами.
Ещё раз в этом окошке справа вверху щёлкаешь такой же значок,
появляется ещё одно окошко в котором и нужно выбрать плагин.
Ну и настраиваешь потом сам плагин как тебе нужно.

А если нужно ещё и скорость увеличить, то делаешь так, 
как я писал выше.
Уменьшила клип - увеличила скорость и наложив на трек питч подняла
высоту звука.

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Если нужно просто поднять, то подключаешь к
> аудио треку эффект PITCH SHIFT.
> У тебя же стоит Sound Forge?
> Можешь взять его эфект.
> Подключается просто:
> Щёлкаешь на аудио треке (там где громкость) зелёненький значок TRACK FX,
> открывается окошко с подключенными плагинами.
> Ещё раз в этом окошке справа вверху щёлкаешь такой же значок,
> появляется ещё одно окошко в котором и нужно выбрать плагин.


 Вот до этих пор понятно  :Aga: 

[IMG]http://*********org/603345.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/592081.jpg[/IMG]




> Ну и настраиваешь потом сам плагин как тебе нужно.


Начнем с того - какой??? :biggrin: ПАмагите кто чем может - сами мы не местные kuku

[IMG]http://*********org/594129.jpg[/IMG]




> наложив на трек питч


  А это ты ругался?:eek: :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Старый Гуслик

Старое кино – тапёр - http://files.mail.ru/K91VLT

Немое кино – тапёр - http://files.mail.ru/G1LNHU

Звуки кинопроекторов - http://files.mail.ru/4SESA6

Заставка к началу старого фильма (кажется взрослые называют её «лэйер»_ - http://files.mail.ru/9A52DD

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> тапёр


Санечка, скачиваю!!!!!  :Vah:   :Ok:  Спасибо!!!!!!!!! :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

*Старый Гуслик*,
 Ну ваще... и техника-то у меня теперь жужжать сможет, и музыки на весь спектр чуЙств.... а-а-а-аааа!!! Класс!!!!!!!!!!  Спасибо, Санечка!!!!
А 5-й трек у меня детвора вся перейграла...  :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## LINSLI

> [IMG]http://*********org/594129.jpg[/IMG]


 Кажется такой плагин - изменение тона

----------


## Рыжая Скво

Поехали дальше...

[IMG]http://*********org/627927.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/617687.jpg[/IMG]

Вот тут у меня ступор начинается. Обычно с изменением характеристик (движение полозков и т.д...) есть изменения на рабочем столе - 
тут то чего должно меняться.  Все стоит на месте.:eek: *ГДЕ КНОПКА??????* :cool::biggrin:

----------


## Александр Зорин

НЕПРАВИЛЬНО!!!

Я же не говорил, что нужно использовать Sound Forge!
Я сказал, что можно использовать ПЛАГИНЫ ОТ Sound Forge! :smile:
Плагин подключается к АУДИО ТРЕКУ в Sony Vegas.  :Aga: 

[IMG]http://*********org/622847.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********org/615679.jpg[/IMG]



Выбрать плагин:

[IMG]http://*********org/612607.jpg[/IMG]



Настроить его:

[IMG]http://*********org/599295.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Старый Гуслик

В Саунд Форже: Верхний ползунок двигаешь вправо - повышение тона. 1 единица - полтона, 2 единицы - тон ит. д. Если влево двигать - понижение тона.  Средний ползунок - это доли (центы) полутона, для более точной подстройки. Нижний ползунок не трогай и всё. Окошко Preserve duration - очень классная штука. Если галочку поставить, изменяется тон, а длина муз файла (темп) не меняется -обычно это для фонограмм - поднять-опустить. но темп остаётся прежним. А если повысить верхним ползунком вправо на 5 единиц и галку не ставить - получится буратино, Масяни и пр. а если понизить (влево и галку не ставить - Дуремар, Карабас и иже с ними.

----------


## Александр Зорин

Ир, можно конечно делать и как ты, загружать дорожку в Sound Forge
и уже там обрабатывать. Но удобнее, когда плагин всё таки подключен 
к аудио треку в Вегасе. Его всегда можно отключить, поменять настройки и т.д.
И всё это делается быстро!
А после обработки в Форже, если что-то не устраивает или нужно что-то поменять
придётся делать ОТКАТ. Зачем это нужно?

----------


## Рыжая Скво

*dk.vodnik*,
*Старый Гуслик*,
Мальчики, спасибо!  Ух сколько информации - переварить теперь.




> В Саунд Форже:


Санечка, я попытаюсь понять :biggrin:




> удобнее, когда плагин всё таки подключен к аудио треку в Вегасе.
> если что...придется делать ОТКАТ. Зачем это нужно?


Это я уже тоже поняла.  :Aga: 

Спасибо, ребят. Но я еще вернусь :cool::biggrin:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> ПЛАГИНЫ ОТ Sound Forge!


Фсе работает!!!! :Aga:  Здорово!!!! Не вылазя из вегаса........ всего лишь Sony метку добавить - чего раньше не хватало! 
И все - бросай эффекты в кучу - разберешься!!!:biggrin:

*dk.vodnik*
Спасибище!!!! :Aga:  :Ok: 

Кстати, в самом Sound Forge этот фокус не выходит :eek: :Ha:  пАчИмутА. Где кнопка?  :Ha: :eek:

*Старый Гуслик,* Санечка, вчера ничего не поняла, чего ты написал - сегодня я умная-умная! :rolleyes:

Спасибо всем! Но вы помните...


> ..я еще вернусь


:biggrin:

----------


## Старый Гуслик

На верхней панели, там где "Файл", "Правка" и т.д. в этом же ряду - "Эффекты".Нажмаешь и в вываливающейся панели по английски скорее всего - Pitch. Но она открывается только когда файл уже открыт в Фордже..

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Эффекты"


Нашла  :Aga:  Эффекты - Тон - в нем еще две: Изгиб и Сдвиг. Сдвиг - это наша штука!  :Aga:  
И выводится простой кнопкой - сохранить.  :Aga:  :Ok: 

А вот в вегасе свела две звуковые дорожки- добилась изменений необходимых... а как теперь вывести просчитать??? :eek: 
Там как-то по-другому без видео... не получааааается :frown: :Ha:  :Ha:

----------


## igord

*Рыжая Скво*,

Ир, у меня и по Форжу есть видеокурс..!!! :tongue:
Надо..?? :biggrin:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> Надо..??


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:  :biggrin:

Метод тыка не всегда выручает, да и времени мало-мало....

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> по Форжу


А по Вегасу? Подсказывай, как звуковые дорожки просчитать, ведь знаешь наверно :biggrin:

----------


## Александр Зорин

*Рыжая Скво*

Просчитать звук очень просто.
Выбираем дорожки которые необходимо смикшировать вместе.
Для этого нужно "замутировать" лишние треки или включить SOLO на нужных.
Далее в меню *FILE* выбираем *RENDER AS* 
(то есть, тоже самое как для просчёта видео)
Выбираем в какое место сохранить и пишем название файла.
В окошке *ТИП ФАЙЛА* выбираем нужный формат: MP3, WAV и т.д.
Всё!

К стати, видеокурс не поможет, потому что там все названия и опции меню
даны НА АНГЛИЙСКОМ. Придётся искать как то, что написано там, 
называется по русски в программе.
Поэтому и не рекомендуется ставить русификаторы.

----------


## igord

*Рыжая Скво*,

Ириш!  :flower: 
Вот ссылочка:  http://files.mail.ru/Z9MF13    Забирай!!! :biggrin:

Кому нужно - всех касается: это видеокурс по работе с Форжем 9

----------


## Рыжая Скво

*igord*,
 Игореш, спасибо! Как вам там дышится??? 
Мы на пару дней с Нюхой спаслись - сейчас опять......:frown: может сбежим... до лучших времен.........:frown:
Посмотрю, когда мозг перестанет плавится и будет чем дышать.... :Aga:  :Pivo: 

*ГУСЛИКИ, ДЕРЖИТЕСЬ!!!!!!*

 :Oj:

----------


## igord

> *igord*,
>  Игореш, спасибо! Как вам там дышится??? 
> Мы на пару дней с Нюхой спаслись - сейчас опять......:frown: может сбежим... до лучших времен.........:frown:
> Посмотрю, когда мозг перестанет плавится и будет чем дышать....
> 
> *ГУСЛИКИ, ДЕРЖИТЕСЬ!!!!!!*



Да, плохо дышится, Ириш!!!!  :Tu: 

А Гуслики не сдаюЦЦа!!!!  :Ok:  Вчерась с ним общался!!!  :Aga:

----------


## Старый Гуслик

Ира, спасибо - всё ровненько (как говорит один из наших добрейших ветеранов). Игорь мне вчера прислал спасательное противодымное пиво и бандероль с полезностями. Очень помогает!

Спасибо, брат мой во ля мажоре!

----------


## igord

Народ! У меня здесь организовался Форж 10 руский с русским видеокурсом и Вегас Про 9 Full... Если кому надо - куда-нить залью!!!

----------


## Старый Гуслик

Раз на раз не приходится. Не зная грамоты невозможно сделать правильно всё. Прошлый сюжет из AVI переводил в DVD с помощью Any DVD Conveter. Супер всё получилось, а шпаргалкой служили Ирины скрины. Попробовал с другим AVI - часть фильма идёт в DVD-проигрывателе замечательно, потом появляются тормоза, дёргание и видео виснет. В AVI файл весит 7 Гб.  
В видеоуроках по Вегасу не нашёл темы "Сохранение" (Пересчёт) - настройки, где конкретно бы говорилось - какие параметры пошагово выставить перед пересчётом. Ещё не понял такую штуку - если присутствуют две видеодорожки (одна со смонтированным видео, другая - с текстом и пояснениями) и три аудиодорожки - музсопровождение на одной и эффекты на двух других - так можно или должна быть одна аудиодорожка?

----------


## Александр Зорин

*Старый Гуслик*

Не важно сколько видео и аудио дорожек в проекте.
При создании стандартного видеофайла после
просчёта будет одна видео и одна аудио дорожки.

Так же могу посоветовать для создания DVD попробовать
программку Ulead DVD Workshop. Есть русская версия.
Позволяет создавать DVD диски с анимированным меню,
с фоновой музыкой. Разбитие на главы.
И при этом интуитивно понятна и проста в использовании.
Для дома очень даже советую.

----------


## Старый Гуслик

Спасибо, тёзка! Сейчас обязательно попробую. 

PS - модераторы, извините за оффтоп. - Сань, я в Долгопе служил 75-77. Хороший город, запомнился по хорошему. Играли мы на танцах в парке около станции впеременку с местной группой...были времена... :Pivo:

----------


## overload

Гуслище, просто не совет даже, а рекомендация...
Попробуй Пинакль-14.
Та же байда, что и в Вегасе, но проще.
И я всегда совет могу дать, если вопросы выскочат.

----------


## даша_ст

Подскажите пожалуйста, можно ли каким-нибудь не очень сложным способом сделать вот что: есть башня (картинка), верхняя её часть должна разрушится и кусками упасть. я пробовала это сделать в windows movie maker, там есть такой переход от картинки к картинке - разбивание на кусочки, но это как-то не очень естественно выглядит. к тому же там кусочки разлетаются и тают в воздухе. а мне надо чтоб они просто упали.

----------


## Александр Зорин

*даша_ст*

К сожалению, сделать это не очень сложным способом невозможно.
Классические видео редакторы для этого не подходят.
Должны использоваться специальные видео редакторы предназначенные для создания
видео эффектов, такие, как, на пример, Adobe After Effects или аналогичные ей.

----------


## Jenifer29

Здравствуйте, подскажите кто знает, я работаю в Pinnacle 12, мне нужно сделать так, чтобы титры выпечатывались по одной букве, ну как бы пишется-появляется слово по одной букве, никак не могу найти, где это сделать, или там нет такого?

----------


## overload

В 12-м...
Там движущейся титровалки вроде как нет (в 14-й версии появилась).
Есть два способа.
Если к Вашему Пинаклю в комплекте идёт программа *Heroglyph* (ващет должна идти), то там есть подобный эффект. Режем клипчик по длине будущего титра, лезем в *Эффекты*, ищем *ProDAD*, там - *Heroglyph* и применяем его к клипу. Затем нажимаем кнопер "*Редактировать Heroglyph*" (вроде так).  Появляется окно управления программой *Heroglyph*, в которой надо найти шаблоны работы с текстом. Среди этих шаблонов должен быть один, называемый *Typewriter* (пишущая машинка). Это и есть эффект выпечатывающихся букв.
Если Иероглифа нет, то придётся поработать переходами. Делаем титр на дорожке титра, печатаем первую букву, копируем получившийся отрезок, вставляем впритык к первому, допечатываем вторую букву - и так делаем, пока не напечатаем всё слово (или фразу). Затем вставляем между первым и вторым клипом титра переход (например, зум, который надо настроить на "появление"), делаем его совсем коротеньким, затем выделяем весь отрезок титра (со всеми буквами) и жмём по выделению правой кнопкой мышки, выбирая ""Размножить переход".

----------


## overload

Таперча - наглядно, с картинками.

*Способ 1 - Heroglyph*

1.  Загружаем на таймлайн видео:



2.  Открываем эффекты, ищем *Иероглиф*:



3.  Жмём батон "*Редактировать Heroglyph*...":



4.  В открывшемся окошке жмём батон "*Edit Title*":



5.  В следующем окошке выбираем "*New Project*":



6.  Справа в окошке видим наш клип и полоски, куда текст впечатывать. Впечатываем чёнить туда (в моём случае Трыдыдыды):



7.  Слева вверху жмём кнопку "*Start Page*", затем, чуть правее - ссылку "*Edit desigh*":



8. Видим страницу редактирования *дизайна* титра. Можно выбрать до трёх разных эффектов - какой будет при появлении титра, какой - непосредственно на нём, а какой - при исчезании. В нашем случае нужно выбрать весь титр:



Если там присутствуют Fade In Effect и Fade Out Effect, то их можно просто сдвинуть мышкой, чтоб не было ни эффекта появления, ни эффекта исчезания. А только лишь - сам по себе эффект самого титра. Это - участок Permanent Effect.

9. Находим эффект *Type* ("печатать"):



10. Дважды щёлкаем по шаблону - эффект применяется к тексту. Можно просмотреть, как он будет выглядеть - под окошком просмотра есть кнопки соответствующие. Чтобы изменить работу шаблона (например, изменить метод выскакивания букв, размер, время их выскакивания и так далее) - лезем в окошко управления эффектом, оно внизу:

----------


## overload

11.  Когда всё сделаем как надо - сохраняем нашу работу - кнопка "штепселя" вверху на панельке управления Иероглифом:



12. Получаем чего-то вроде этого:




*Второй вариант* - слепил на скорую руку, не выправляя местоположение букв:




Второй способ не есть гут - ибо вновь появляющиеся буквы будут прыгать вместе с предыдущими... но лучше чем ничего.

----------


## Jenifer29

Спасибо за такое подробное разъяснение, все понятно и все бы вроде бы хорошо, но конечный результат не удовлетворяет, что буквы не могут просто на пустом месте появляться, мне так не нравится, ни первый, ни второй вариант. Может мне всё-таки поставить Пинаколку 14? Как там с этим будет?

----------


## overload

А как они должны появляться?
Иероглиф - настраиваемый мордуль... Появления букв настраиваются - смотри тут , я писал выше: и движение, и порядок, и всё, что надо вроде...
А 14й - смысл из-за одного эффекта переустанавливать гигантскую (у меня она 16 гигов нераспакованная) программу?
Уж лучше сделай проще... Есть ма-а-асенькая, но весьма удасенькая программка BluffTitler, там та-а-акие титры делать можно - закачаешься, и шаблонов море, и русский язык есть.
Там вообще typewriter - отдельный эффект, простой кнопкой включается.

ЗЫ: мож, я просто задачу неправильно понял?

----------


## Jenifer29

overload кстати может быть это решение! Посмотрю, что пишут про эту програмку, может быть и скачаю.

----------


## Jenifer29

Скачала, прикольная програмка, очень понравилась, только вот разбираться нужно, буду искать уроки, тыкала куда попало, сама не знаю пока, что где там и зачем))) Но потихоньку наверняка осилю. Хотя муж меня наверное скоро уже выгонит вместе с моим ноутбуком. Я уже сплю с ним рядышком))))

----------


## overload

Жень, там всё просто...
В программе, во-первых, есть русский язык.
Во-вторых, там есть куча демо-проектов (Файл-Открыть), можно выбирать понравившийся, да не мудрствуя лукаво фигачить туда свои тексты.

----------


## overload

Вот так - меняем язык:



Вот так - открываем шаблоны проектов:



Так выглядит папка с шаблонами. Находится она обычно в папке *с:\Outerspace Software\BluffTitler\Media\Shows* (это если не меняла при установке программы путь установки):



Откроем, например, проект *Holiday* (*с:\Outerspace Software\blufftitler\media\shows\text effects\Holiday.bt*):



Вверху проекта - окно с видео, внизу - таймлайн с данными. Чтобы изменить, например, слова титра, ищем внизу в модуле таймлайна окошко со слоями и в слоях ищем текст.



Этот текст (если выбрать слой с текстом) появится в окне левее. Его можно поменять:



У каждого слоя есть варианты редактирования. Вот, например, какие переменные можно применить к тексту:



Каждый раз, когда ты меняешь данные (например, поменяла положение шрифта и он сдвинулся куда-нить) на таймлайне появляется вертикальная полоска - *ключ*:



Эти ключи можно двигать, копировать, вставлять, удалять. Другие слои тоже имеют свои ключи. Главное - уточнить, какой слой за что отвечает. Если накосячила - вверху есть кнопка (и команда) undo - шаг назад, отмена предыдущего действия.
Будут вопросы - пиши.

----------


## Mida

Добрый день! Ребята, подскажите, пожалуйста, решение  проблемы. У меня Pinnacle Studio 14 видит переходы Adorage только как видеоэффекты, а мне бы хотелось использовать их по прямому назначению. Возможно ли это вообще? Студию скачивала без бонусов, все навешивала сама, может быть что-то упустила.

----------


## overload

*Mida*,не понял... Поподробнее можно?
Адорадж, вообще, это не только переходы, но и эффекты, Ваша правда. Что Вы конкретно делали и что конкретно у Вас не получается? Мало информации...
А, зы... Вы где Студию качали? Или покупали? У Вас сборка от Вована, Видеомонтажёра или какая?

----------


## Mida

Игорь, спасибо что не оставили без внимания мою просьбу. Проблема решилась почти что сама собой. Достаточно было поставить плагин adorage-transition-pinstudio и все заработало. В переходах появился значок ProDAD, что, собственно, мне и требовалось.

----------


## overload

Отлично! Я, кстати, так и подумал.

----------


## Шураша

Следующая проблемка. Снимаю видео с экрана (зрительный образ "Облака" от Windows Media Player), с помощью UVScreenCamera и Camtasia Studio 6. И там и там - в итоге стробирование, или неровное дёргание. Перепробовал разные форматы и настройки, переконвертировал - один чёрт. И чё делать? :Tu:

----------


## overload

Какие именно настройки перепробовал?
Подробнее, плиз.

ЗЫ: может, у WMP стоит защита от скринирования зрительных образов?  :Vah:

----------


## Шураша

Менял кодеки, частоту кадров, разрешение. Ещё одной программкой попробовал  Fraps - один чёрт. Встречал такие проблемы на форумах, а ответов не встречал. Обновил пакет K-Lite Codec Pack, а воз и ныне - там. Может и правда - защита? Попробую другое.

----------


## overload

Попробуй VidShot Capturer, если и ей не получится - точно какие-то замороки с защитой.

----------


## Шураша

Попробовал VidShot Capturer, та же задница, снимал образы с Winamp - то же самое. Такое впечатление, что система не справляется с записью и пропускает кадры. Как это может быть при 4-х ядрах?!

----------


## overload

Нашёл только плаг для захвата визуализаций Винампа (встраивается в сам Винамп).
Интересно, но про захват визуализаций с WMP в Инете реально ничего нет.
Может, потому, что это дело нафиг никому не нужно?  :Taunt:

----------


## Sego

> Менял кодеки, частоту кадров, разрешение. Ещё одной программкой попробовал  Fraps - один чёрт. Встречал такие проблемы на форумах, а ответов не встречал. Обновил пакет K-Lite Codec Pack, а воз и ныне - там. Может и правда - защита? Попробую другое.


Вот в етом самом калайте и может быть проблема …. Ибо он имеет одну не хорошую особенность подменять системные кодаки и кодаки устанавлемые программами для "себя" , и у этих самых программ , кодировщиков - порой крышу сносит от его . И еще , удалить его с системы просто так не получится , ибо следит оно везде , где надо и где нет , и если вы с системой "не очень" , то в принципе лечение одно - формат "С" , и переустановка винды ….
И напишите , в какие форматы пробовали , частота кадров , интерлейс и т.д. А еще лучше , дайте инфу о получаемых файлах скажем при помощи утилиты "медиа инфо" .

----------


## Шураша

Вот ещё вопрос. Есть видеофайлы в разных форматах и с разным разрешением. Как добавочки их нужно подклеить к HD фильму. Вроде читал что нужно переконвертировать всё в avi, потом монтировать. Но ведь тогда происходит двойная конвертация (в avi и при рендеринге). Хуже не будет?

----------


## energizer70

_Почитала темку, частично нашла ответы на свой вопрос, но только частично, потому обращаюсь к вам с просьбой и длинным предесловием:
некоторое время работала в понятно-доступном пинэкле и была рада, но внезапно ломается камера, приходиться дальнейшую запись производить на чужой. которая сжимает файлы в непонятном мне формате MTS, вставляю в проект и пинэкл начинает тормозить, любое действие теперь требует времени, а на выходе видео дергается.
установила Сони Вегас, посмотрела уроки, провела аналогию, вроде спаравлюсь, но возник вопрос в выводе фильма. 
1. если беру ави - киношка дергается
2. wmv- все ровненько, но смогу ли я конечный результат вывести на диск, будет ли это работать  на разных проигрывателях, обычно работу заканчивала в мпег2
3. попробовала вариант, который предлагала Ирина - ntscdv -но кадр из 16 на 9 стал 4 на3
Чего же я не знаю? буду благодарна любой помощи!_

----------


## Шураша

Не знаю как у вас, а моя камера для HD использует сжатие в MTS, а для 720х576 - mp2. Может и в вашей камере есть такой выбор? Впрочем, если уже всё снято, посмотрите разрешение файлов, если HD, то понятны тормоза. Для этого, к примеру, у моей монтажки (Corel X3) применяю режим Proxy. Если такого режима нет, то надо конвертером переводить в другой формат и разрешение, после чего монтировать.

----------


## energizer70

_Александр, спасибо за ответ. Проблема в том, что камеру дали на время, я и не лезла в настройки, а теперь уже и ненадо. 
Сони вегас тянет, но незнаю какие параметры выставить, чтобы после записать на двддиск, в пинэкле ставила мпег2.
сегодня попробовала конвертировать видео  - XilisoftVC_- получилось ави неплохого качества, но в пинэкле эти файлы не читаются
выход или пробовать другим конвертором, или узнать настройки для вывода фильма в сони вегас_

----------


## Шураша

По сути, вот что получается. Теоретически все монтажки могут переконвертировать большинство форматов, но реально на выходе может получится фигня (артефакты, дёргание, рассинхрон со звуком). Раз у вас программа "тянет" исходники,то лучше выводить с параметрами первого клипа (это тоже во всех современных монтажках имеется), а потом готовый фильм конвертировать во что хотите, для DVD это mp2; pal; 720х576; от 6000 до 8000 Кбит/сек.; 25 кадров/сек

----------


## overload

Я тоже сейчас не заморачиваюсь. Делаю фильм с настройками исходника (Premiere 5), вывожу как match sequense settings - с настройками секвенции, то есть, по сути с настройками исходника, а потом Карбон-Кодером кручу его куда надо: для Инета - в WMV, для DVD - в МПЕГ соответственной настройки, а то Энкор очень погано конвертит.

----------


## energizer70

_Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, выставляю в проекте настройки исходника, но у меня видео с 2 разных камер

HD 1080-50i (1920x1080; 25,000 к/с)
верхнее поле1
1,0000 (Квадрат)
и
PAL DV широкоэкранный (720x576; 25,000
нижнее поле 1
1,4568 (PAL DV широкоэкранный)

настройки выставляю по первому видео, 2 автоматически подстраивается??, понимаю. что качество не особо улучшится. будут ли на выходе проблемы? спасибо._

----------


## overload

Я не знаю, как в Вегасе, но вот у меня сейчас подобный набор видео - делаю Последний звонок. Основная камера была HD 1080-50i (1920x1080), а дополнительная - PAL DV широкоэкранный. Я сделал проект под fullHD, а к вставленным DV-фрагментам применяю плагин *Magic Bullet Instant HD* (растягивает DV в HD с максимальным, насколько возможно, сохранением качества).
Если сделать наоборот (проект как DV, а HD вставлять и даунскалировать), то, во-первых, общее качество фильма сразу падает (я просматриваю процесс монтажа на втором мониторе, а у меня это - телевизор FullHD 32'', и там всё видно), а, во-вторых, HD-фрагменты мылятся почём зря.
А проблем на выходе быть не должно (окромя разного качества, конечно).

----------


## energizer70

_Игорь, спасибо за ответ. сначала написала. а теперь смутилась - почему такие настройки по умолчанию в  вегасе 
PAL DV широкоэкранный (720x576; 25,000
 нижнее поле 1
 1,4568 (PAL DV широкоэкранный)
полезла в настройки у камеры hdv1080i экран 16на9
мне растягивать не приходиться, но почему вегас выдает другое?загадка для меня

2 видео и его больше - HD 1080-50i (1920x1080; 25,000 к/с) теперь все это соединяю

раньше работала в пинэкле15, простенько, хорошо, но 3 день мучаю вегас и себя, гуляю по форумам, смотрю уроки,надеюсь попривыкнем друг к другу 
атут еще и выпускной в саду был снят с 2 разных камер и хотелось бы в фильм вставить сначала то что получше, но пока не удается. надо найти кусочек в отличном качестве.
А если проект начать с фото? настройки сохранятся?_

----------


## Шураша

Марина, я так понял что на выходе вам нужно DVD. Зачем тогда "париться" с HD файлами? Конвертните их в SD, что были аналогичны файлам с другой камерs, после монтируйте с меньшими проблемами. Кстати на моей SONY видео конвертнутое с HD в mp2 получается выше качеством чем изначально снятое в mp2. И ещё я не понял, какое значение имеют настройки проекта(не имею в виду 3:4 или 16:9), главное - какие настройки при выводе.

----------


## overload

*energizer70*, 
в Вегасе проект по умолчанию можно сделать каким хочешь, это не главное.
Вообще если цель - создание DVD, то действительно проще до начала работы конвертнуть весь HD-материал в 720х576. И программа будет работать шустрее, и внешний кодер всегда лучше кодирует, чем сама монтажка. Просто сейчас у каждого третьего дома - ЖК-телевизор, многие просят HD-материал. А DVD, созданный непосредственно в монтажке, смотрится (у меня, например) на таком телевизоре не аллё... 
Потому я делаю HD сперва, а уж из него потом кодером жму в размер DVD. Мало ли.

----------


## energizer70

_Александр и Игорь спасибо за информацию. 
удивительно конвертнула видео - пинэкл не видел, а пересчитала то же в вегасе - пинэкл с удовольствием съел, но оставила это всего лишь, как вариант,
 потому если сейчас не справлюсь с вегасом, раз появилась такая возможность научиться чему-то еще,  то заброшу его навсегда.
 Начала с легкого проекта, где навороты особо не нужны, а так лишь порезать, да наложить чего-нибудь, даже уже плавающие окна не тревожат, тем более, что есть запасной аэродром- пропинэклю фильм - если что...


у нас народ не заказывал нд - это меня качество расстраивает, постараюсь содержанием взять_

----------


## Шураша

> а к вставленным DV-фрагментам применяю плагин Magic Bullet Instant HD


А скажите Игорь, Magic Bullet Instant HD можно только как плагин применять, или возможна автономная работа?

----------


## overload

Это плагин.
Есть ещё BCC UpRez, Topaz Enhance и для ВиртуалДуба - плагин Video Enhancer. Автономных прог для апскаллинга не встречал.

----------


## energizer70

_Ребята. еще вопрос. Чуть освоилась в Вегасе , собрала одну часть, но возникла проблема.
Т.к снимала 2 разными камерами, на выходе слышно как западает звук, он то отчетливый,то нужно прислушиваться. как его выравнять еще на стадии проекта? или же  где-то после его мучить? Спасибо._

----------


## LINSLI

Вегас хорошо работает в паре с Saund Forge. Можно корректировать звук не выходя из Вегаса. Это очень удобно. Если нужно, могу поделиться? Потом объясню, на сколько знаю, как я в таких случаях поступаю.

----------


## energizer70

_Буду очень рада вашей помощи, а то пока увязла._

----------


## LINSLI

А куда скинуть ссылку?

----------


## energizer70

_Как угодно, вот почта - sea-marya @yandex.ru, можно в личку_

----------


## overload

*LINSLI*, 
а зачем ей Фордж, когда в Вегасе почти те же инструменты присутствуют основные?
Грубо отредактировать - нормалайз, мелко - на куски звук резать, да вручную нормализовать, или же (Вегас же VST прекрасно понимает) что-нить типа ToneBuster Barricade или DB Master Limiter - вот и всё...

----------


## LINSLI

Отправил на почту. Как у становите, дайте знать. Я попробую объяснить в картинках как выравнивать звук.

----------


## energizer70

> Отправил на почту.


_На почте пока пусто._

----------


## energizer70

_что-то не справилась с сообщением - ушло дважды_

----------


## energizer70

> *LINSLI*, 
>  что-нить типа ToneBuster Barricade или DB Master Limiter - вот и всё...


_А где это и что это такое?_

----------


## overload

*Плагины* - это сторонние маленькие программки, работающие как дополнения к основной.
Музыкальные плагины встречаются чаще всего как плагины *VST* (Virtual Studio Tecnology).  Такие плагины все серьёзные программы аудио- и видеомонтажа их распознают и работают с ними. Плагины эти программы "видят" в специальных настройках-опциях (где эти опции в Вегасе - я не знаю, надо искать, или пусть подскажет кто-то, хорошо знающий Вегас).
*TB (ToneBooster)* - это пакет таких плагинов, в состав которого входит добрый десяток разных инструментов, один из которых - так называемый *Barricade*, или бустер-лимитер:


Можно вырезать кусок аудиодороги, которая звучит тихо и применить этот бустер к данному куску. Большой ручкой усиливаем уровень, а ручкой Out Selling устанавливаем верхний предел усиления (чтобы пиков и перегрузов не было).

----------


## LINSLI

*overload*, согласен. Для начало это конечно лучше. Игорь, если есть возможность объяснить...расскажи. Я потому что сам от тебя черпал и черпаю инфу...
Марина, с Форджем можно пока повременить.

----------


## overload

Просто я не знаю, как это в Вегасе делать. В Премьере я просто выделяю то, что тихо - на отдельную дорогу, вешаю на эту дорогу данный плаг и отстраиваю его на слух и чтобы не пиковал.
А вот если спадов много и все они разные - тут и впрямь без Форджа я не обхожусь. Ибо подобная "автоматика" хороша только если есть примерно одинаковые спады на всём протяжении звуковой дороги. Тогда - все их резать, пихать на отдельный звуковой трек - и Баррикаду к нему.

----------


## energizer70

_Спадов половина почти - издержки видеосъемки. Хочется все-таки подравнять немного звук.
Я поняла, у меня 2 пути, либо искать плагин.....
либо с Форджем разбираться, он был установлен,даже что-то элементарное делала, но все снесла, когда меняла комп, хотя какая-то версия в запаснике лежит, надо порыться
Время еще терпит, месяц впереди, буду разбираться. Спасибо вам!. но вопросы наверное ищу будут.
А пока сижу текст печатаю, пущу 1 кусочек с титрами под фано -  немое кино, не хочется только цвет убирать 




Кстати, как-то отделяла звук от видео и пересчитывала отдельно, почему-то его становилось меньше, чем изображения, с чем это связано или я что-то не так делала?_

----------


## overload

*energizer70*, 
чаще всего это связано с неверным сохранением звука после обработки.
Например, HD-камеры снимают 16-битный звук при 48 килогерцах. Такой же по дискретности и битрейту звук - в DVD-video. А программа, в которой Вы сохраняли звук, могла быть настроена на сохранение в стандарте для аудио-CD, например (это 44 100 герц). Отсюда - рассинхрон.

----------


## overload

Марина, если всё же надумаешь поставить Фордж, то звук в нём можно регулировать примерно так.
1. Открываем фильм прямо в Фордже (он понимает все основные форматы видео, само видео в нём не редактируется, а звук - пожалуйста). В этом примере я открыл файл, снятый моей HD-камерой Sony AX2000E:



2. Левой мышкой выделяем кусок, который надо исправить. Его видно: сразу после мощного вступления где-то с 10-й секунды громкость звука падает:



3. Далее применяем к этому кусочку плагин-бустер. У меня таких несколько, в данном случае я применил плагин *Master Limiter* из пакета *DB*. Кнопкой *Preview* можно прослушать, что получается:



4. Как видно на скриншоте, я увеличил (конечно, опытным путём) уровень звучания на 6 децибел (ручка *Gain*), а дабы пики не вырывались за ноль - ограничил самый высокий уровень установкой -0,1 децибел (ручка *Output*). Затем - нажал *OK*. Получилось вот что:



Мы видим, что кусок, бывший тихим, теперь - на уровне самого первого, громкого.
Конечно, после выправления звук надо обязательно прослушать. Если переборщить с усилением (gain-ом), то получим искажения, а если не дотянем - кусок будет тише, чем нужно. Не попали - отмени команду и пробуй ещё раз с другими настройками.
В разных плагах такие ручки могут называться по-разному, но принцип работы у всех них один: усилить и ограничить.

----------


## Александр Зорин

*energizer70*

В Vegas для редактирования аудиодорожки можно использовать огибающую.
Принцип её работы точно такой же, как и в любом аудиоредакторе.
Ставя ключевые точки и редактируя рисунок игибающей можно управлять громкостью звучания дорожки.

[IMG]http://*********net/2928695m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/2896948m.jpg[/IMG]

К стати и в Sound Forge можно использовать этот же способ.

[IMG]http://*********net/2905143m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## overload

*dk.vodnik*, 
тоже выход. Но - более кропотливый.
Хотя если применять бустеры, то возможны резкие скачки на стыках необработанного и обработанного клипа. А огибающей можно сделать эти переходы более плавными.

----------


## Александр Зорин

*overload*




> тоже выход. Но - более кропотливый.


Игорь, ну ты же сам прекрасно знаешь, что если хочешь добиться хорошего результата, то нужно постараться.  :Yes4:

----------


## overload

Сань, всё верно. Если передо мной стоит задача просто тупо уравнять куски (и видео проходное, архивное, не очень важное) - применяю автоматику. А вот если работа серьёзная - всё, соответственно, руками, ручками, точками, ключевыми кадрами...
К тому же я работаю в Премьере, там есть хороший инструмент автонормализации выбранного клипа. В большинстве случаев мне этого хватает. А если уж серьёзный косяк в звуке - то гоню клип в Фордж и там горбатюсь от звонка до звонка  :Yes4:

----------


## energizer70

_Ребята, я вам так благодарна!!! Завтра все перечитаю, потом отпишусь. Спасибо!!!_

----------


## overload

Марин, удачки  :Connie 30:

----------


## energizer70

_Сижу - осмысливаю. 
Забрала Фордж у Игоря, спасибо, установила, хотела сначала в Вегасе поработать , но вот что удивительно, громкость усиливается, но и шумы не исчезают?.....
помню в Пинэкле какая-то кнопка присутствовала чтобы шумы убрать, хотя и не пользовалась ей. т.к у моей камеры звук ничего терпимый
В Вегасе что с ними- шумами делать?
Еще куда-то нажала, ща пойду повторю, ну и открыла свой проект в Фордже, в-общем-то то о чем вы и писали, и здесь попробую помучить
 с 2 пунктами справилась, а вот где взять этот плагин Master Limiter из пакета DB- его отдельно нужно уствнавливать?

А если просто работать с той же огибающей, как предложил Александр, то шум всеж остается? и чего-то огибающую не могу найти
нажимаю на выделенный участок правой кнопкой - предлагает поработать с громкостью и стереобалансом
ага, вот там и прячется она?

_

----------


## overload

> предлагает поработать с громкостью и стереобалансом
> ага, вот там и прячется она?


Ну да. Выбираешь одну из двух огибающих - в данном случае громкость - и появляется кривая громкости, с ней и работай.



> а вот где взять этот плагин Master Limiter


Пакет, в состав которого входит *Master Limiter*, называется *DB Audioware*, а пакет с *Barricade* - называется *TB* (*ToneBooster*), можно найти в Интернете, на варез тут ссылки не даются - чревато баном  :Yes4: 



> В Вегасе что с ними- шумами делать?


Попробуй найти плагин *iZotope RX*. Он поначалу сложным кажется, но если найдёшь и поставишь - это лучший плаг для удаления шумов, что я знаю. Как с ним работать - покажу и объясню.
ЗЫ: шумы какие? Гул, шип? Постоянные, скачущие?
В Фордже есть плаг для удаления постоянных шумов, так и называется - *Noise Reduction*. Найдёшь его - спроси вначале, как с ним правильно работать.

----------


## energizer70

_Шумы? - шипит что-то, так ровненько.

Плагин нашла - качаю

На сегодня информации достаточно, Спасибо!
_

----------


## energizer70

> Попробуй найти плагин *iZotope RX*.  Как с ним работать - покажу и объясню.
> ЗЫ: шумы какие? Гул, шип? Постоянные, скачущие?
> В Фордже есть плаг для удаления постоянных шумов, так и называется - *Noise Reduction*. Найдёшь его - спроси вначале, как с ним правильно работать.


_Игорь, все нашла и установила, подскажи пожалуйста, что с ними делать._

----------


## energizer70

_Это по поводу гулов и шумов. вырезала звук - кусочек для ясности, может это вообще не стоит лечить? 
Установила камеру и отлучилась чайку попить, на всякий случай. бывают же интересные моменты. В 1 варианте девочка говорит бабушке рядом с камерой
_
http://narod.ru/disk/52950679001.3ba...D0%BA.rar.html

_2 вариант  - мало понятно кто-что говорит, т.к все дети в середине зала и дальше._

http://narod.ru/disk/52950764001.98b...D0%BA.rar.html

----------


## overload

Так, ну что можно сказать?..
1. Во втором фрагменте гул - это фоновый прибор какой-то, скорее всего телевизор... Камера была установлена так, что попала в точку резонанса комнаты. И звуки определённой частоты дали резонанс (он же не везде, а на звуках определённой тональности). Вывод: камеру нельзя ставить так, чтобы мебель в комнате, например, играла роль рупора. Не надо ставить её в закрытое или полузакрытое место: любая помеха рядом с ней (например, стенки ниши шкафа, если она там стоит) будут играть роль рупора-звукоуловителя для паразитных звуков. И в угол её нельзя загонять именно по этой причине.
2. Что за камера?
У большинства бытовых камер - широконаправленные микрофоны с расширенной стереобазой. Ваше сопение у окуляра будет записано гораздо отчётливее, чем детский голос в четырёх метрах. Вывод: если камера позволяет, то желательно приобрести дополнительный направленный микрофон-"пушку" - и эта проблема будет снята.
3. Чистить тут что-либо бесполезно.
Общий вывод: хороший фильм на 50% делается при съёмке. 
Мы, как правило, не слышим фоновых звуков - ветра за окном, бубнёж телевизора, шипение воды в ванной у соседа за стеной (точнее сказать, не обращаем внимания). Человеческий слух - штука приспособляемая (как и глаз). Человек отчётливо видит или слышит лишь то, что ему в данный момент важнее. А камера - девайс неразборчивый в этом плане: она отчётливее запишет то, что громче.

----------


## energizer70

_Игорь рада комментариям!
Запись сделана в музыкальном зале, камера находилась очень близко к зеркальному шкафу, но без ниш, для того, чтобы дети не снесли ее пока меня не было, правда за ней приглядывала бабушка, чье дыхание было тоже записано, фонм чуть играла музыка.
К сожалению о камере точно сказать не смогу, кроме того, что Сонька , она была взята у друзей, так я решила выкрутиться пока моя была в ремонте, картинка у нее хорошая, потому и пришлось осваивать Вегас, а вот звук хуже, но к радости не все так плохо, потому как остальной отснятый материал ничего, да и выбор большой.
Впредь конечно буду осмотрительней, теперь я умная, в процессе работы с огибающей, поняла, что если усиливаю громкость - шум тоже ползет наверх,......
но  кусочек хочется оставить пусть только с титрами и музыкой - дети уж очень непосредственны и непредсказуемы, так... на память

И если не сложно, все-таки расскажи на любом примере, как работать с тем плагинами  iZotope RX ,и Noise Reduction из Форджа, что ты советовал. Пожалуйста!_

----------


## overload

*energizer70*, 
Марина, принцип работы всех таких плагов одинаков и основан на снятии так называемого "отпечатка шума". В плаге NR самого Форджа этот процесс так и называется - *noiseprint* (дословно "отпечаток шума"), а в RX - он называется *learn* (обучение).
Смысл этого принципа вот какой: 1. *ты должна* обнаружить участок, где записан *только шум*; 2. *программа должна* запомнить и проанализировать его; 3. *вы оба теперь должны* применить затем эти настройки ко всему файлу целиком и убрать только то, что, по мнению программы (и судя по отпечатку шума) является постоянным шумом.
В основном эти программы предназначены для убирания высокочастотного шума (шипения), хотя неплохо справляются и с низкочастотным гулом (для убирания постоянного гула - например, возникающего от ламп дневного света - лучше применять специально заточенный для этого плагин от фирмы *Waves*, который называется *DeHum*, но у *iZotope RX* тоже есть свой модуль де-хума).
Различий же в этих плагах - два. Во-первых, RX 2 может работать как самостоятельный плагин (то есть, Фордж не нужен). Во-вторых, RX 2 - гораздо более точный, тонкий и профессиональный инструмент.
Итак, качаем *iZotope RX 2*, устанавливаем его. Если мы собираемся использовать RX 2 как самостоятельную программу (standalone), то нам понадобится сам звук, который нужно редактировать. Его можно выдернуть из фильма несколькими способами. Например, открыть фильм в Фордже и сохранить только звуковую дорожку. Или же сделать экспорт прямо из Вегаса - опять же, сохраняя только звуковую дорожку. При этом не следует забывать, что звук должен сохраняться в битрейте и дискретности оригинала. Если не знаете этих цифр - скачайте программу *MediaInfo*, откройте видеофайл в ней - и она вам покажет все данные по видео- и аудиокодекам этого файла.
Если же хотите попробовать RX 2 как плагин - то Вегас должен его увидеть в папке VST. В этом случае сохранять звук не нужно. Но это чревато следующим: плагин придётся повесить на звуковую дорогу и он будет постоянно работать. А ресурсов он ест дай ГейтЦ... в общем, много. Да и не всегда нужно применять шумодавку на всю дорожку - иногда достаточно обработать только шипящие места, во всех остальных местах дороги он будет только работать вхолостую, да при этом ощутимо портить звук. И ресурсы процессора жрать.
В общем, если шипит весь трек - и шипит примерно одинаково - то плаг можно нацепить на дорогу как эффект, но приготовьтесь к тому, что производительность компа резко упадёт. Поэтому я лично предпочитаю отдельно сохранить звук, обработать его и потом заменить оригинальные куски звуковой дорожки этими обработанными файлами.
И не стоит делать это большими кусками. Тут по-ленински: лучше меньше, да лучше. Бородатый коммунист иногда выдавал действительно рульные фразы...
В общем, скачали, поставили, запустили Вегас, нашли кусок, в котором присутствует шипение и его надо убрать, сохранили этот кусман как wave-файл.  Запускаем RX 2, открываем этот файл в нём стандартной командой *File-Open*. Вот что видим:



Ой, как стра-а-ашно!.. Ой, сколько цветных линеечек, ручечек, кнопочечек... да ещё всё - на языке вероятного противника. Ну, ничего ужасного. Достаточно знать, куда нажать и на что обращать внимание.
Самое большое окно - наш файл со своей спектрограммой. А справа - кнопки вызова тех процессов, которые мы намереваемся применить к нашему файлу. Например, если мы нажмём кнопку *DeClip*, то появится инструментарий управления DeClip-модулем (устранение небольших перегрузок); *DeClick* и *DeCrackle* отвечают за запуск модуля, устраняющего такие дефекты как щелчки и потрескивания, возникающие, например, при воспроизведении грампластинки; *Remove Hum* убирает низкочастотный шум - например, постоянное гудение.



Нам же нужен модуль *DeNoise* - короче говоря, шумодавка. Жмём кнопер, вызываем модуль шумоподавления:



Вот он, родимый, появился. Теперь начинается самое интересное. Сам процесс. Только к нему нужно немного подготовиться. Для начала необходимо найти кусок, где нет полезного звука, а есть только шум. Для удобства выделения такого куска масштаб отображения файла можно растянуть как по вертикали, так и по горизонтали, для чего есть соответствующие ползунки - всё как в Вегасе или Фордже, только более красочно выглядит:



Если поставить курсор на дорожку с файлом, нажать левый кнопер мышки и протащить курсор немного влево или вправо, то часть дорожки выделится. Именно таким образом мы найдём и укажем Изотопу кусок с шумом, который он должен проанализировать и снять с него шумовой отпечаток:



Я выделил кусочек в самом начале. Весь файл - это фраза из фильма. Перед голосом слышно небольшое шипение. Я увеличил масштаб отображения - и это шипение стало не только слышно, но и видно. Именно его я хочу убрать, да так, чтобы процесс никак не отразился на полезном материале (то есть, чтобы не исказил мне нужную информацию - данную фразу). Прослушать файл можно, нажав стандартную кнопку пуска или же просто надавив на клавиатуре пробел. Повторное нажатие на пробел остановит воспроизведение.
Теперь смотрим внимательнее, что нам выдаёт окно плагина шумодава:



Нас вполне устроят те установки, которые RX 2 выдаёт при первом включении. Если всё сделано правильно, кусок с шумом выделен, то можно нажать кнопку* Learn*. Прибор просканирует кусок с шумом и выдаст примерно такую картинку:



На мониторе появился некий график. Отпечаток шума снят. Теперь нужно выделить на дорожке весь файл (например, поставив курсор в любое его место и нажав на клавиатуре ctrl+A (выделить всё) и нажать в окне плагина кнопку *Process*):



Сравним этот рисунок с рисунком под номером 5 по порядку. Даже на уменьшенных копиях видно, что шумовая гребёнка, присутствующая в начале файла, исчезла.

*Некоторые детали.*

Перед нажатием на кнопку *Process* нелишне будет перевести плагин в улучшенный режим пересчёта. Для этого нажимаем кнопку "*Algorithm*" и выбираем режим "*D (best, slowest)*" - то есть, "наилучшее, но наимедлейшее". В общем, прослушиваем в реалтаймовом режиме* А*, а делаем - в режиме наилучшего качества *D*.

После завершения процесса обязательно прослушайте полученный результат. Возможно, что плагин "зацепит" и полезный звук вместе с шумом, и он будет звучать неестественно или искаженно. Можно уменьшить влияние плагина на материал, используя два ползунка: собственно уровня применения шумодава - *Noise Reduction* и ползунка смягчения работы алгоритма - *Smoothing*:



Но, как правило, всех предыдущих манипуляций обычно достаточно для того, чтобы постоянное шипение из файла исчезло.

----------


## energizer70

_Игорь, вот это лекция!!! Я все прилежно законспектировала и сложила в папочку, хоть душа просит все бросить и попробовать освоить сейчас же, но машина чего-то затормозила, я читала про ресурсы, надо подчистить и поудалять  ненужное.

Очень верно подмечено - стра-а-ашно! я так всегда похожу рядом, выжду. а потом деваться некуда.
Когда плагин установила, сразу  забралась,  рябь в глазах от космической красоты, ну и язык не родной конечно же, да и  слова твои вспомнились, чтоб  руками пока ничего не трогала.     отступилась.... 

Обязательно попытаюсь поработать со звуком, на самом деле это очень занимательно.

Спасибо огромное!!!_

----------


## overload

Ды не за что. Твори, выдумывай, пробуй  :Yes4:    Рад, что помог.

----------


## energizer70

_Тук-тук. Всем добрый вечер. У меня опять вопросы. Людям понравился этот ролик, просили помочь. Сделала проще (разбираться некогда было) - без альбома - в какой программке он заполнялся? так для общего развития. Спасибо._

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XA5Qu85XNGo

С

----------


## overload

Это, скорее всего, пинаклевский стиль.
(зы: улыбнуло там - "Доченьки").

----------


## Ирина Шведкова

Добрый вечер! подскажите где можно найти  серийный номер pinnacle studio 15 ? Может кто поможет? НУ ОЧЕНЬ НУЖНО!

----------


## Александр Зорин

*Ирина Шведкова*

На торрент трекерах посмотрите.  :Yes4:

----------


## Ирина Шведкова

> На торрент трекерах посмотрите.


А ССЫЛКУ НЕ СКИНИТЕ?  САМА НЕ НАШЛА...

----------


## energizer70

_Я к вам снова с вопросами. Моя 2 камера Сонька, побывав дважды в ремонте, опять дала сбой, ну и стала я присматриваться к новым образцам. Видео - мое хобби, одно из, ... иногда приносит заработок, но чаще отказываюсь, потому как труд адский, да и занимает все свободное и несвободное время, оставлю это для семьи.... но сейчас не об этом
Мои знакомые раннее ориентировали при покупке камеры обращать внимание на тип носителя, рекомендовали кассету, но после снимала  чужой с флэшпамятью так качество намного лучше. На чтобы вы посоветовали ориентироваться?
Можете ли порекомендовать модель  от 50 и до 100, для семьи, ну и так, чтоб если вдруг время убить захочется..._

----------


## Шураша

Что б тебе не ответили, это будет субъективное мнение, адекватное не в большей степени чем совет консультанта в магазине. Я, перед покупкой гаджета ищу материал о тестировании и о рейтингах в этой группе, с чего и делаю вывод.

----------


## energizer70

"К вещам доступ труден, даже к самым легким, вроде грамматики, а мнения усваиваются легко и просто, и их одних с избытком хватает для достижения счастья."      Эразм Роттердамский.


_Все равно, спасибо за совет и внимание._

----------


## Александр Зорин

*energizer70*

На сегодняшний день кассеты уже не актуально.
Только флешка или жёсткий диск.

----------


## Шураша

А что, кассетные камеры ещё продают? ...До 100 тыс. - не слишком ли кучеряво для семейных съёмок, можно нормальную полупроф. купить.

----------


## overload

*Шураша*, 
минус кассетных камер - в длительности перегонки материала в комп. Реалтайм.
Ещё бытовые и полупроф-кассетные камеры не снимают fullHD.
А вот в качестве SD-материала даже "старушка" VX 2100 наглухо уберёт все эти новомодные HD-варежки с флешками.
В варежках удобно что? Флешку вынул, новую вставил - снимай дальше. Маленькая, лёгкая, не мешает, незаметна на руке (кстати, я всё это считаю не достоинством, а большим недостатком). 
Ну... стоит зайти в помещение с недостаточной или нестандартной освещённостью - кирдык всем достоинствам.
Хотя всё это - смотря для чего, собственно, камера покупается.
Если для съёмок "явтунисе" - то можно и планшетом снять, невелика разница будет.

----------


## energizer70

> А что, кассетные камеры ещё продают? ..


_Ну вот нарыла, конечно не много предложений, но они есть, потому и возник вопрос_ 

http://www.nadavi.ru/descr/sony/hvr-z5/descr-40.php

http://www.nadavi.ru/descr/sony/hdr-fx1/descr-40.php

http://www.nadavi.ru/descr/canon/xh-a1/descr-40.php

http://www.nadavi.ru/descr/sony/dcr-vx2200/descr-40.php

http://www.nadavi.ru/descr/sony/dsr-pd175/descr-40.php

_Для сравнения ряд_

http://www.nadavi.ru/src/114/src-40.php

----------


## energizer70

_Ребята, спасибо вам, конечно еще не определилась, но задумалась..._

----------


## Шураша

Может кто подскажет футажики и переходы с воздушными шариками. Шустрые выпускники слишком быстро их выпустили, не успел снять, надо выкручиваться.

----------


## overload

*Шураша*, 
мож, чего отсюда?

----------


## Шураша

Вот спасибо, хорошо...))) А я на этом Futajike шарился, в поиске набирал и нифига.

----------


## Artgrad

> _Я к вам снова с вопросами. Моя 2 камера Сонька, побывав дважды в ремонте, опять дала сбой, ну и стала я присматриваться к новым образцам. Видео - мое хобби, одно из, ... иногда приносит заработок, но чаще отказываюсь, потому как труд адский, да и занимает все свободное и несвободное время, оставлю это для семьи.... но сейчас не об этом
> Мои знакомые раннее ориентировали при покупке камеры обращать внимание на тип носителя, рекомендовали кассету, но после снимала  чужой с флэшпамятью так качество намного лучше. На чтобы вы посоветовали ориентироваться?
> Можете ли порекомендовать модель  от 50 и до 100, для семьи, ну и так, чтоб если вдруг время убить захочется..._


Для дома для семьи купите фотоаппарат с функцией видео, к примеру canon g15 ( g16) стоит 13-19 тыс,, по качеству картинки уделывает камеры до 50 тыс , да и дороже тоже.Из минусов врем записи 15 минут, потом надо еще раз рек нажать, звук пишется прилично, но если будет дискотека через мощные АС то звук запишется с искажениями.

----------


## overload

Об удобстве съёмки не говорим, конечно...
Что без штатива или рига картинка скакать будет, как конь в пальто - молчим...
Что в видоискатель фотика долго пялиться - окривеешь, про то тишина...
Что фокус придётся всё время крутить ручками - тссс...
Что корпус маленький (а, значит, неудобный при длительном удержании) - тоже не скажем.
Чтоб фотиком видеокамеру уделать, опыт нужен приличный, да траты на дополнительные обвесы немалые.
Всё бы вам... нажал - и шыдевр...

----------


## Artgrad

Я правильно понял?  ДЛЯ ДОМА ДЛЯ БЫТА снимать видео.
1. это компакт , не надо никакого обвеса.
2. там 2 кнопки , запись , и зафиксить экспу - колесом вращаем , во время записи экспу изменить нельзя, справиться даже ребенок.
3. стаб очень приличный , можно снимать с рук.

----------


## Artgrad

Ах да , самое главное я забыл.

сравнительное видео с разных камер:
https://mega.co.nz/#!CZ9zSDxS!Q9B-U...2ES5CRISboDbvwQ панас 920
https://mega.co.nz/#!mR90CZbZ!Mk2GV...1WaPkPWAtkUr1Pc canon g15
https://mega.co.nz/#!OFd0RRTR!ULrP8...Y7GwZ7dpXfvKXag стаб и съемка на улице g15
https://mega.co.nz/#!DMNElLRK!IBNaW...v1AOi8SZY7_QKmk панас ac8 , на улице и внутри помещения.
https://mega.co.nz/#!mckDkKjZ!chm9d...uTIRNFFfxg4a-f4 jvc экшен камера, стаб не был включен. 


https://mega.co.nz/#!TF9nEI5K!LuiDjW...Wfa9Vz4R2eTh1g
музыку пока крутил , снял кусок дискотеки. оператору с 84-м панасом приходится жёстко светить накамерником , g15 достаточно дискотечного света, он светлее, а там где накамерник светит явные пережоги уже. 
https://vimeo.com/75078533  немного поснимал с легким штативом, надо было взять тяжелый
https://vimeo.com/76260823#at=0  планы 154-го панаса и g15.

----------


## Ирусик77

люди добрые помогите слетела программа по видеомантажу. очень надо востановить может ссылочку кинете где можно скачать програмку.

----------


## Artgrad

какая программа?
а где ваши установочные файлы (исходники?)

----------


## Ирусик77

у меня она слетела полностью. удалилась. была пинакл студио это на руском.

----------


## натэл

> люди добрые помогите слетела программа по видеомантажу. очень надо востановить может ссылочку кинете где можно скачать програмку.


 халявный Pinnacle Studio из интернета не скачать, я эту программу знаю 7 лет - глючная, особенно звук!!! На сегодня есть бесплатная программа от компании Sony - sony movie studio hd platinum. Рекомендую начать осваивать, если нужно помогу, потребуется помощь - подскажу, спрашивайте. Саму же прогу можно скачать с оф. сайта
Вот ссылка : 

http://www.sonycreativesoftware.com/...oviestudiope11

Для скачивания нажми на Download

----------


## overload

Непонятно...
Есть 12-я версия, а ссылка - на 11, кстати, на *апдейт*...
Чтоб такие жуки, как тётя Соня, халявно раздавали свою продукцию?

----------


## dro_in

Кто может подсказать какие-то видео ролики с обучением монтажу? Если вообще есть такие

----------


## Александр Зорин

*dro_in*

По монтажу в каком редакторе-то?
Или вам всё равно?

----------


## dro_in

*Александр Зорин*, второй вариант. В общем, для чайников

----------


## Александр Зорин

*dro_in*

*Sony Vegas 11 для начинающих* - видеокурс
*Пташинский В. - Видеомонтаж в Sony Vegas Pro 10 - 2011 (учебник)*

----------


## натэл

> Непонятно...
> Есть 12-я версия, а ссылка - на 11, кстати, на *апдейт*...
> Чтоб такие жуки, как тётя Соня, халявно раздавали свою продукцию?


Да, некоторые продукты Sony бесплатны, я об этом узнала, когда купила видеокамеру этой фирмы, куда вложили эту прогу, когда она случайно слетела с компа из-за вируса, я обратилась в эту компанию, в итоге просто регистрируешь у них на сайте свою программу и пользуешься - не хочу!!! К вашему сведению коммерческий интерес у кампании Sony есть, есть несколько платных встраиваемых плагинов - за деньги. Странно, вы ведь оператор, а об этом не знаете. Судя по фото у вас камера тоже сонька. А если вы знаете версию 12, киньте ссылку народу.

----------


## Александр Зорин

> Странно, вы ведь оператор, а об этом не знаете.


.
На самом деле ничего странного.
Выскажу своё мнение
Те, кто более менее серьёзно занимается работой с видео ( звуком, изображением и т.д.)
выбирают для работы и более серьёзные инструменты.
Бесплатные программы, как правило, не совсем удовлетворяют своими возможностями.
По этому и интереса к ним практически нет.
Хотя у Игоря (overload) может быть на этот счёт своё мнение.

----------


## overload

*Александр Зорин*, 
да не, всё правильно сказал.

*натэл*, 
тут фишка в том, что все программы, которые идут в комплекте с девайсами (камерами, видеокартами, звуковыми картами etc), как правило, имеют комплектацию LE (Limited Edition), то есть, грубо говоря, урезаны. Оставлены самые общие стандартные функции и, как Вы справедливо заметили, плагины - за денежку уже.
А нам этого реально маловато...

ЗЫ: а за "народную" ссылку народу можно загреметь...  :Grin:

----------


## натэл

[QUOTE=overload;4776467]*Александр Зорин*, 
да не, всё правильно сказал.

А нам этого реально маловато...

  Никто не оспаривает ваш профессионализм, вообще-то я давала совет такому же любителю, как и я, ведь согласитесь, работать с Vegas HD намного удобнее, чем с Pinnacle. А в арсенале пофессионального оператора несколько программ.

----------


## Александр Зорин

*натэл*




> ведь согласитесь, работать с Vegas HD намного удобнее, чем с Pinnacle


Вот это совершенно верно!!!
Многие вещи в Vegas реализованы намного лучше и удобнее.
Опять же, большее колличество видео и аудио дорожек.
Я пользуюсь Pinnacle только для захвата видео,
поскольку у меня карта этого производителя.
А товарищ на работе пользуется дома для монтажа именно Pinnacle.
Привык к этой программе и ни одна попытка "пересадить" его на 
Vegas не  увенчалась успехом.

А о проф. программах было упомянуто потому, , что вы
удивились о незнании про бесплатный софт.

----------


## overload

Я на работе девочкам поставил *MAGIX Movie Edit Pro*. Девочкам надо-то: клип отрезать, второй подклеить, титр всобачить, музон заменить, да вывести так, чтобы проектор понимал.
Там несколько дорожек - значит, можно PiP делать.
Вся тема в том, что компы у них - офисные, видеокарты - встроенные, то есть, о многодорожечном монтаже с применением всяких улучшайзеров-корректоров-масок можно позабыть. Значит, прога должна быть надёжная и простая.
А не так давно появилась программа, названная просто и незатейливо: *ВидеоМОНТАЖ*.  :Grin: 
Мувимейкер улучшеный.
Если бы умела делать две дороги - поставил бы девочкам именно её.

----------

